# Caliper Paint



## 12LTZRS (Aug 31, 2011)

Was just curious if anyone has painted their calipers? Since I have the crystal red, I'm thinking the red caliper paint won't look great so I'd probably have to go with black. I'm going to have my wife do a photoshop of each color just to see.

Anyway, if anyone does plan to paint their calipers I would not use anything but the G2 kit. Almost everything else out there will chip, crack and fall apart after a few years. The G2 kit is a brush on system, but it works awesome as long as you are careful and lasts forever. Painted my GTO's calipers 7 years ago and they still looked beautiful the day I sold the car. I would highly recommend this over any sort of spray on high heat paint. That stuff just never holds up.

Post pics if you have them!!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

I also want to paint my calipers, but I really would like to match the paint of my ride, which is the same as your car. Know this isn't going to happen though because of the heat. I would think this would make it peel right off.

Would like to see others who have painted their calipers....


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Get the paint that is for engines. Usually it's for high temperature settings. There's a also a bunch of videos on youtube where people show how they did theirs


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check out these red calipers:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ion-forum/2403-painted-my-calipers-today.html

I'd like to paint mine eventually as well.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Brembo Calipers look really nice!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> Brembo Calipers look really nice!


to bad they dont make any yet for the cruze,ive contacted brembo to see if they would make roters and eventually a full disc conversion for the cruzes but they dont even look at our car


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I am a pinstriper and I use One-Shot lettering enamels for my work. They are known for being fairly indestructible paint since they are for outside use. I've used them for engine parts on my street rod and they held up perfectly, so I tried them on the calipers of my Corvette. Done in red. Worked great and never needed touch-up. I will be doing front rotors soon and will be painting the calipers at the same time. Just need to decide on what color. Red, yellow or gold? Half pint cans usually are around $20, will last for lots of cars. Cleans up and thins with mineral spirits. If you can't find them locally they are sold on Amazon and they are made to be brush painted.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Any high temp paint will do the trick.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

The G2 kits off Amazon are popular and do a good job.

G2 High Temperature Brake Caliper Paint System Set Blue G2162 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000G28PPE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_5d83Fb5MJYNG4


----------

